# Baby Birth Announcement



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

With the help of our tummy mummy in Ukraine, using my eggs and husbands sperm our beautiful daughter 'annabelle was born on the 1st October at 6.20pm weighing 6lb 6oz.............  She is just perfect 

We where very lucky and our first attemp of IVF worked and we will be travelling from Kharkov to Kiev next Sunday , then we have an apointment on Tuesday at the British embassy to apply for annabelle's passport.......

Never give up hope and you will suceed and fufill your dream .xxxxxxx

When i return to London i have decided to donate my eggs  and hopefully give someone else their dream like our surrogate give to us......


If any one know's how i would start to do this, is their  a website, any advice would be great .xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Conratulations on the birth of your gorgeous daughter  

Enjoy every minute, it goes so fast, but its an amazing feeling.

love Jo
x x x


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thankyou so much for your kind words.... I am even enjoying the sleepless nights ...lol


----------



## aleta (Apr 16, 2010)

Dear Kiera, congratulations on your baby!!!  
Did you come back home yet? How was the legal side of surrogacy, was it hard to get the papers for the baby? was your agency supportive to you? 
Enjoy your special moments with your little angel!


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Aleta,

Thankyou for your kind words...... We have an appointment with the British Embassy on Tuesday to apply for Annabelle's passport..... I did a huge amount of research before i started this journey and i think that is what is important..... You must follow English Surrogacy Law no matter what anyone tells you.... And expect to be in Ukraine for approximately 8-10 weeks and that is a straight forward application........  The agency have kept their word and have been helpfull when i needed them and are doing all the paperwork that i have requested...... so have no complaints...

If you do decided to start your Surrogacy journey in Kharkov, feel free to ask any questions  and their is so many stages to the process..

Good Luck xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrautlations on the brith of baby Annabelle, I really hope that all goes well at the embassy and you are soon home!!

L x


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well done to surromom and congratulations to you both, enjoy every minute!!


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations 

You must be over the moon!!!!


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to say thankyou for all you kind words. 


And a quick update........ I will receive my daughters passport and fly back to England on Friday.... yipeeeeeeeee

Best wishes and good luck on your journey's.......follow your dreams and one day it will happen xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Kiera19  that is fantastic news, you must be so excited bringing your baby home!


----------



## dorian05 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats Kiera19 on your success!

I'm new to this forum and at the beginning of the whole process of surrogacy! I'm from Croatia and it's not legal here. So I'm researching Ukraine and La Vita Felice Center in Kharkiv! We've just exchanged few e-mails and it seems legit. 

Does anyone have positive experience working with La Vita Felice?
Information about surrogacy here in Croatia is impossible to get so I'm relying on foreign forums and experience.


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

HI Dorian,

thankyou for your kind words. i used the La vita felice centre and only speak from my own experience which was positive.

if you look on the Ukraine site there is more info on this centre and others.

please feel free to message me if you need any questions answered..

good luck


----------



## dorian05 (Nov 15, 2010)

Kiera19, you have 2 messages!


----------

